# Beasts of Chaos, Skaven, competitive?



## zoidberg2100 (Jan 22, 2009)

Alright so I got Battle for skull pass the other day and am trying to figure out what army I would enjoy. I really like skaven and Beasts of chaos and had a couple questions. Are they competitive? I mean not for tourneys, I just don't wanna get steamrolled at my lgs, so I just wondered if they could still work it. Are either of them slated for a new AB? Thanks!

Zoidberg2100


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Skaven are pretty good I think but then my skaven list has alot of skryre weapons which are pretty strong.
I have heard that Skaven are next in line to get an army book this year with return of the doom wheel Yay. Beasts of Chaos are also rumoured as the next AB after skaven but that could be a while. I like beasts of Chaos but I have heard they are quite hard to use as they dont have much static CR.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Skaven are still very good if put together right.

Beasts are a lot of fun and can be competetive, but i urge you to read the errata on GW's site and give the book a through looking over first. Ive recently build my beasts up, great fun to paint, great to convert, but some serious tactical flaws here and there.


----------



## zoidberg2100 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> but some serious tactical flaws here and there.


Like what? I'll check the books when I can get to my LGS next. I read the Skaven army summary in this forum sounds fun. Just need to find a Beast of Chaos thing to read.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

For example when you charge a unit you rank up as many models wide as can get into base to base to a minimum of four. This means agaist certain things, like single characters, dragons, a units flank perhaps, you cannot make your ranks 5 wide thus no rank bonus.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

zoidberg2100 said:


> Are either of them slated for a new AB? Thanks!
> 
> Zoidberg2100


As Talos said, it looks like Skaven and Beasts of Chaos (potentially in that order) are due the next Army Books, although nothing is certain. I'd put money on the Skaven being 'next' though.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Also I have heard rumours that the new army book will change beasts alot. Still rumours but we have heard that GW want to focus on the monster side more. This could mean we lose trolls and Dragon ogres as the WOC book has them.
I really like beasts as an army fluff wise and model wise. With skaven I think you can be safe that it wont change much, i cant see clanrats changing much maybe lower in points.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

I belive beasts will turn into an all skirmish army _which works._ not that it doesent now, but just better. of course that is just wishfull thinking.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The Skaven army is still competative as it is and should get a new book soon which if it follows current trends should be hard as nails.
The beasts while appearing weak can field loads of hard chariots and monsters, Which is a fairly common competative build at the moment or it can do the Morgur (more stupid rules than any other army ever including turning cheap hounds into spawn and screwing the whole magic phase but you can't shoot him unless your close) cheese list which is definately competative but won't make you any friends.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Talos said:


> Also I have heard rumours that the new army book will change beasts alot. Still rumours but we have heard that GW want to focus on the monster side more. This could mean we lose trolls and Dragon ogres as the WOC book has them...


Who cares about Trolls? They are stupid. Dragon Ogres would be a little loss, but most likely there will come something new to fill their spot if it holds true. As long as the minotaurs stay in there its allright, and I could bet quite alot that they will



Dafistofmork said:


> I belive beasts will turn into an all skirmish army _which works._ not that it doesent now, but just better. of course that is just wishfull thinking.


I doubt that Minotaurs(and the like) will become skirmish. They might turn even more towards a skirmish force, like Wood Elves, but an all skirmish army sounds like bogus:no:


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

Well here's my take I play mostly 1,000 point games with my skaven. Right now I pretty much use 2 units of 25 clan rat warriors each, 1 unit of 25 plague monks, 2 warlock engineers, 1 chieftain, 2 units of 5 night runners, and I rotate between ratling guns, plague bear censures. Skaven do have low leadership, but however their magic is amazing, and remember they are great in high numbers. If you have a sense of humor and don't expect to win every game then I highly recommend skaven. You will have a blast...A word of caution though skaven are expensive ($$$), and it takes a long time to paint and put together your army, but it's worth it.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Erie Ed said:


> Well here's my take I play mostly 1,000 point games with my skaven. Right now I pretty much use 2 units of 25 clan rat warriors each, 1 unit of 25 plague monks, 2 warlock engineers, 1 chieftain, 2 units of 5 night runners, and I rotate between ratling guns, plague bear censures. Skaven do have low leadership, but however their magic is amazing, and remember they are great in high numbers. If you have a sense of humor and don't expect to win every game then I highly recommend skaven. You will have a blast...A word of caution though skaven are expensive ($$$), and it takes a long time to paint and put together your army, but it's worth it.


Spot on with that. Skaven are the kind of army that will either loose horribly or win gloriously, often with explosive interludes.


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> Spot on with that. Skaven are the kind of army that will either loose horribly or win gloriously, often with explosive interludes.


heh you got, i mean it's always entertaining when the rats blow either themselves up, or other rats  it seems to bring a smile to my face :mrgreen:


----------

